# Mounting a Bosch 1617 EVSPK to a Rockler 31759 bench top Table



## raykm (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi everyone!
As a newbie to routing I'm so glad I found this forum, I've been so impressed with the members willingness to offer help and advise. Yesterday I took the big step and bought the Bosch 1617EVSPK package from Lowe's. I've been looking at the Rockler portable bench top table as I'm very limited on space in my garage and found out the table is going on sale for $99.99 (regularly 199.99) starting next week. I'd like to hear your opinions on this combo for a beginner. Also, I'm confused about dust collection, Bosch's manual list optional "dust extraction hoods" but not one for table mounted use. I don't recall if a dust collector comes with the Rockler's fence and/or would it be better to enclose the tables lower area and hook up my wet/dry vac to it. Any advise from you all would be very appreciated....thanks

Ray


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums community, Ray. Glad you joined us.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Welcome Ray. I would suggest you spend a bit more on the table, what I recommend is the Router Workshop table from Oak Park. I have tried many tables but this one is super simple, has no restrictions on how fences or accessories are placed, has on board bit storage and even room to store guide bushings. Beyond this the table is built from Baltic Birch plywood and is the highest quality I have found so far. I converted to one of these tables myself. The real bonus is the vac-u-plate system which collects the dust under the table top... no hose on the fence to get in your way. You can hook up easily to a shop vac or dust collector and you are ready to route. This is an old shot of my table with a 1617 installed. You can see the bit and guide bushing storage. I move this table a lot and the saw horses with a quick grip clamp makes a secure stand. Plans are included for a base cabinet.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

what I recommend is the Router Workshop table from Oak Park. I have tried many tables but this one is super simple said:


> With all due respect Mike, I am about the same place raykem is. Just getting into table routing. I did have an old sears shaper which, for me, was a waste of money for what I was trying to do. On the other hand was nearly invaluable in terms of tuition in learning how to trick the thing into thinking it was really a router table.
> When I was inquiring about tables, almost an identical question as raykems', another forum member recommended the Oak Park table. After a lot of consideration it occurred to me that, at this point, what you refer to as restrictions, I view as guidance. At this point, I need some help as far as how to make various setups. At some point I will be building my own table and it will likely be along the lines of the Oak Park model but for now I settled on the MLCS portable benchtop and plan on building a cabinet for it as a way to further my skill level. As far as below table dust collection, that is a definate plus but, IMHO, not a deal maker/breaker.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raykm (Apr 14, 2009)

Mike, Thank you so much for the Oak Park router recommendation, I took a look at the table on their site and unfortunately I'm now even more lost. I don't think Dave (thank you Dave) could have described my situation any better when he said "a restriction to you is guidance to me". I bought a good book a couple of weeks ago "The complete new router book for woodworkers" it's pretty good, thought I was grasping all this new terminology etc. Two days ago I started reading the 1617EVSPK manual and Rockler table info to determine if the router and the Rockler table would be a compatible match. Well the manual is so poorly written (or else I'm as dumb as they come) struggling to understand all this it says. "The base has 2 different sets of holes for mounting the base; 3 hole industry standard and Bosch's 4 hole pattern", then it says that "you're better of using the 4 hole pattern because 1 of the standard holes isn't drilled through". What kinda crap is that! Is the Rockler mounting plate drilled for the Bosch pattern or not? i dunno! So I think I better just slow way down here perhaps I'm going a bit too fast trying buying a table. I'm going to continue reading advise..thankyou john & Mike


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Ray, if you are anything like me, I had to try something out to realize what I wanted the thing to do. I got a used shaper from a former co-worker whose health had him giving up on it. He never turned out anything I was terribly impressed with anyway but thats another story. Anyway I bought the thing and a few bits and found the fence was to short and didn't move far enough back. So, I reworked the table, actually pretty extensively by now.
I guess my point is to get something with the thought in mind that you will likely want to change either the whole thing or bits and pieces as you begin to understand where you want to go with it.
I looked at that Rockler and it is a pretty nice table. I went with the MLCS portable, which doesn't have a base. Planning on building my own base as a lesson project.
Oh, don't worry about the plate from Rockler, if they say it is drilled for your router it, in all probability will be, otherwise just return it.
Good Luck


----------



## Billat908 (Jun 25, 2009)

raykm said:


> Hi everyone!
> I've been looking at the Rockler portable bench top table as I'm very limited on space in my garage and found out the table is going on sale for $99.99 (regularly 199.99) starting next week.
> 
> Ray


Ray,....... I couldn't find anything on Rockler's site nor did my local Rockler know anything about that.

But, then, I am not sure what "next week" means on a Sunday. 

Is it the *26221*?


----------



## raykm (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi Bill,
The table I WAS gonna buy was the Rockler 31759, it goes on sale this coming Saturday (july 11th) It's a very small table and I kept wondering about the small table surface area. Update!! cleaned and organized my Garage this morning then went over to Rockler. I bit the bullet and bought the Rockler 29287 package, it's the same as the 26221 Bill but with the their metal stand on sale this week for $299.99. The website says the "A" base plate is temporarily out. but the Torrance store had 4 of them Bill. I'm not yet done putting it all together (almost) but one snag did come up. the Rockler "A" plate is supposed to fit Bosch 1617EVS... it does, but no hole is drilled for the above table height adjustment {allen wrench). I ended up drilling a hole myself remounted the base to the plate and it works great. Tomorrow I'll finish it up and hopefully I''ll be happy with it. Can you believe I don't even own a router bit yet!!! Thanks again everyone. talk again soon.
Ray


----------



## Billat908 (Jun 25, 2009)

raykm said:


> Hi Bill,
> cleaned and organized my Garage this morning then went over to Rockler. I bit the bullet and bought the Rockler 29287 package, it's the same as the 26221 Bill but with the their metal stand
> Ray


Not only do I have _Table Envy_, but I now have _Garage Envy_, as well. You cleaned and organized yours in just half a day? Heck, I can't even find the stick I stir mine with. 

But, seriously, I share your inclination toward larger tables. I presently have a Craftsman portable bench-top table, and would really like a larger one for anything bigger than a drawer front.

.


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey Ray,
Welcome to the Forum and welcome to the universe of routing. Fortunately, you've started off with some good equipment. When the bit is spinning at 20,000 + rpm, it's nice to have some stability and accuracy. 
I was checking out the stand for the Rockler table and they have the legs predrilled for shelves and such. That will save some time if, and when, you wish to install some storage for various accessories and bits.
I use the Bosch 1617evs in my table and it does very well. For bits, I was lucky to get a 1/4" set and a 1/2" set, on sale, at my local big box store. The sets really help a guy get started into routing and are the cheapest way to go, IMO. Since joining the Forum, I've discovered some new providers of bits and I'l pass a couple along to you:MLCS anniversery set, Super Carbide stoe on E Bay, and some better bits,Whiteside bits on Amazon . IMO, the Bosch handles the 1/2" bits well and since there is little difference in price, buying mostly 1/2" bits forgoes changing collets. Good luck with your new router setup.


raykm said:


> Hi Bill,
> The table I WAS gonna buy was the Rockler 31759, it goes on sale this coming Saturday (july 11th) It's a very small table and I kept wondering about the small table surface area. Update!! cleaned and organized my Garage this morning then went over to Rockler. I bit the bullet and bought the Rockler 29287 package, it's the same as the 26221 Bill but with the their metal stand on sale this week for $299.99. The website says the "A" base plate is temporarily out. but the Torrance store had 4 of them Bill. I'm not yet done putting it all together (almost) but one snag did come up. the Rockler "A" plate is supposed to fit Bosch 1617EVS... it does, but no hole is drilled for the above table height adjustment {allen wrench). I ended up drilling a hole myself remounted the base to the plate and it works great. Tomorrow I'll finish it up and hopefully I''ll be happy with it. Can you believe I don't even own a router bit yet!!! Thanks again everyone. talk again soon.
> Ray


----------



## raykm (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info Lance, I'm really excited about my new table and yes I will eventually be adding some storage features to it. I was also wondering if and how I should seal the areas on the table and fence that aren't laminated as I live within a mile of the ocean and it gets real moist here. I guess I'll start a new thread on that. I bookmarked the bit sites you mentioned, have you been happy with the quality of these bits? I was shocked over how expensive bits are. Rockler (my new second home) is having a sale starting 7/11, 30% off all rockler bits. Anyhow Thanks to all...Ray


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Guys (and ladies), we would not leave you hanging. We are working on a new area for the forums which will cover all basic information to help you get started with out making the mistakes we made. There will be lots of photos and even some videos to help explain things. Mean while that Rockler sale also offers Porter Cable router bits for $4.95 each. All the stores got a limited selection and they will go fast. These bits are average quality and fine to get started with.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Ray, I have bits from MLCS and Super Carbide, Whiteside is generally some outside my budget and I haven't had a project come up yet where I think I need that kind of quality. 
Had no issues with MLCS bits and their free shipping makes them pretty attractive. I did get a set of plywood dado bits (set of 4) from 
Super Carbide where two were 1/64 over advertised but I e-mailed them and he replaced 'em. I think he is a bit stiff on shipping but almost everyone on eBay is.
For just starting out, I would recommend a good sized (40 - 60) inexpensive bit set. Once you start getting used to what each bit does and how they play together you will likely move into buying single bits with the exception of rail and stile sets, tongue and groove sets, things like that. If keep buying sets you will end up with a lot of duplicates, some of which you will likely never use.

Mike, glad to hear about a forum for us know-nuthins..... :happy:


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey Ray,
The sets of bits are the way to start. As John and Mike pointed out, the inexpensive bits are good to use until you find out what type of machining you want to focus on and then you can pull the trigger on the more expensive, quality bits or those with a special purpose. 
I edge banded my table with some red oak. It also, is made of MDF with both sides laminated. I'm glad you sked about your unfinished edges, reminded me to get another coat of wax on my edgebanding. BTW, I didn't go to any great lengths to get the oak on there, bought a length, ripped to size, glued and clamped it to the edges. I did hit it with a 3/8" roundover bit, top and bottom and corners. It seemed only appropriate for a router table .


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

On the first table I built I wrapped it with red oak but covered the oak with the laminate. I used a 45º bit to chamfer the edges and it came out very nice.


----------

